# error on photoshop cs4 at opening file



## adelmarmahlau (Oct 23, 2015)

I've been working on a photoshop file all week in CS4. Today I go to open it and it says, "Could not complete your request because it is not a valid Photoshop document." What!? I did nothing to save it different from usual. I've tried copying the file, renaming the copy, using a different file extension on the copy, etc and nothing will work. I can't redo the file, it was a week's worth of work - help me!! 

Please, please, anything you can tell me. I am desperate here!!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.   Tell us a little more about the origins of the file.  Did you use the LR Edit-In function to call PS?  Was the file originally a JPEG TIFF or RAW?  Is the file that you are trying to open in PS a PSD or something else?  If saved as a PSD, did you used the option to maximize PSD compatibility? Does the file have layers that you created in PS? 

Can you open the file in any other editor? Can you open view the file if cataloged in LR?

Can you upload the file to https://www.wetransfer.com and send it to me at cletus[dot]lee[at]icloud[dot]com?


----------



## carmenweller (Oct 29, 2015)

If solution on above doesn’t work or your .psd file is severely corrupted, then I would suggest you following ways contained various tips for crashed Photoshop images

https://forums.adobe.com/message/6698481
http://itknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com/itanswers/psd-repair-tools-for-photoshop-cs6/
https://www.openfiletool.com/psdopen.html PSD Open File Tool

·         Open "My Computer" from your desktop. Double-click your hard drive.
·         Open "Documents and Settings."
·         Open the folder labeled with your user name.
·         Open "Local Settings" followed by "Temp."
·         Scroll down to the files beginning with "Photoshop" ("PS" for older Photoshop CS builds). This will be followed by a series of letters and numbers.
·         Double-click each "Photoshop" ("PS") temp file to open them in Photoshop CS. This is the only way to identify which temp file contains the project you wish to recover. Luckily, because when Photoshop shuts properly it deletes its temp files, there should be no more than three or four.
·         Select "Save As" from the "File" menu when you find the temp file you want. This will make the file permanent


----------

